# Pvc roof for ladder stand?????????



## caskins269 (Jul 31, 2008)

Has any body tried to build a pvc pipe roof for there ladder stands? I am thinking about it but not sure how to go about it. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## patterstdeer (Feb 28, 2006)

*pvc roof*

If I were to try it I would start wit a PVC TEE and cut the length of it in half build up from there and use hose clamps to attatch it to the ladderstand. I'm sure with all the talent on here someone will have some great ideas for you.


----------



## Hoosieroutdoors (Jan 14, 2006)

You would be better off making a flat roof out of the pvc and attaching it to the tree, if you attach it to the ladder stand the poles will get in the way of the bow when drawing. You can put the roof above you enough to give ample shooting clearance and keep the side unobstructed.


----------



## Huaco (Jul 7, 2006)

Hoosieroutdoors said:


> You would be better off making a flat roof out of the pvc and attaching it to the tree, if you attach it to the ladder stand the poles will get in the way of the bow when drawing. You can put the roof above you enough to give ample shooting clearance and keep the side unobstructed.


Thats a good point Hoosier... Do you have any suggestions as how to attach the roof to the tree?


----------



## caskins269 (Jul 31, 2008)

I see what you are saying about attaching it to the tree instead of the stand, but I am really trying to visualize on what this roof might look like. I am drawing a blank on this.


----------



## shrapnel (Dec 3, 2008)

Why wouldnt you just take a cheap umbrella from the dollar store, and bungee cord it to the tree up and outta the way. $5.00 set-up.

Just take a razor blade and remove the umbrella material between one section of the framing wires, it will then fit tight to the tree.


----------



## caskins269 (Jul 31, 2008)

I have a two seater summmit ladder stand and I will have my daughter (she is 12) with me on the first day of rifle season on Monday here in Pennslyvania and it is calling for rain. I do have a tree unbrella, but it is not big enough to cover both of us.


----------



## pure havoc (Apr 21, 2003)

Huaco said:


> Thats a good point Hoosier... Do you have any suggestions as how to attach the roof to the tree?


Iwould do it like this . then a simple ratchet strap or bungee cord would hold those 2 down pieces agains the tree


----------



## pabuckkiller (Nov 14, 2004)

pure havoc said:


> Iwould do it like this . then a simple ratchet strap or bungee cord would hold those 2 down pieces agains the tree


Not a bad idea but wouldn't the legs have to be really close together to be able to strap it too the tree. I like the idea but I would worry about durability of all the overhang on each side. I like this idea though I'll have to think about this and make one.


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

Nice art work!:wink:


----------



## 10gblevins02 (Oct 4, 2009)

you could take some nylon cord tie it to both sides on the front section of pvc then go up at an angle with the cord and either tie the ends to a screwin step or arround the tree to help keep it all stable and less wably


----------



## CEC81561 (Mar 20, 2008)

*cover*

how about making square/rectangle out of 1/4 pvc attatching a t joint at center of back rail then 90 dergree elbow attach sizer to go up to 1" pvc in a perpindicular peice about 10" long put ratchet strap around this peice snug uo to tree, cover with light mil black plastic use small machine screws to secure plastic/tarp


----------



## caskins269 (Jul 31, 2008)

Well I built one out of 1/2 inch pvc. It is 5.5ftx3ft with a center rail angled up to let the water run off. I covered it with a green/blue tarp. I put it on the tree and it looks great. My only concern is i think that I need some support out on the end rails. It will work for rain but snow is another thing.
I have two down posts in the center about 6inches apart running parralell to the tree. Then it is straped to the tree with rachet straps. Thanks all for you help. I will try to get some pics for you guys


----------

